# Take me racing!



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

The competitive side of me is starting to surface and I was thinking of trying a little road racing (cat 5, from what I can tell, for n00bs). I was think it would revive my need to train harder. Problem is I don't know sh!t about it, where to go, or what I even need. I'm posting in the regional section so I can get someone locally to show me the ropes.

Someone wanna help me out?


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

General Info - 
The entry level in Colorado is Cat4. I can't remember seeing a Cat5 out here.
www.americancycling.org has the master race calendar
http://americancyc.web152.discountasp.net/Schedule/2008Schedule.aspx

Are you comfortable in fast moving, tightly grouped packs? Can you hold a clean line through a corner with people all around you? Can you draft efficiently?

If you're looking to use a race as a motivator, pick one off the calendar, send in your entry, and train like crazy. Cat4 may be the lowest/slowest category, but the races are plenty hard.

Can you be more explicit about what kind of info you're looking for?

Good luck


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Pwnt said:


> The competitive side of me is starting to surface and I was thinking of trying a little road racing (cat 5, from what I can tell, for n00bs). I think it would revive my need to train harder. Problem is I don't know sh!t about it, where to go, or what I even need. I'm posting in the regional section so I can get someone locally to show me the ropes.
> 
> Someone wanna help me out?


Step 1:Go to a local shop, find a skinny employee with shaved legs (albeit, that's hard to do in the winter) or a guy who looks gaunt, disinterested, and appears to think he's too cool to talk to you. Talk him up about racing and fast group rides. 

Step 2: Go on some of these fast group rides. Get yelled at, dropped, and made to feel slow and worthless. Regroup with other dropped guys, find training partners and get the skinny on racing. 

Step 3: Go to races, get yelled at, try not to get dropped, and/or vomit. 

Step 4: You're a racer now. Feel free to act superior and metion your upcoming races, results, and training plans as much as possible.


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL Nice! That's what I'm looking for. To total get my arse handed to me. It's motivational. 

I just need to know where to begin. I checked out the ACA web page but have no idea what some of the lingo means. Guess I just gotta jump in with both feet and see where I land.

I'm assuming it also broke down to age as well. Correct?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Pwnt said:


> LOL Nice! That's what I'm looking for. To total get my arse handed to me. It's motivational.
> 
> I just need to know where to begin. I checked out the ACA web page but have no idea what some of the lingo means. Guess I just gotta jump in with both feet and see where I land.
> 
> I'm assuming it also broke down to age as well. Correct?


I know that there are "masters" categories for 35+ and 45+, although the age may be higher. Matsers tend to be very fit old guys that have been racing for eons. If you're a true beginner, you'll want to just start in the 4s. 

Where do you live? Someone on here should be able to direct you to a shop and/or group ride. Once you find some people to talk to, you'll get tons of info.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Look for SM4, or if you're over 35 years old, look for SM4 35+.

You need a license, if you're only going to do one or two races, just pay the $5 or $10 for a one day license when you sign up.

Do not sign up for 35+ or 45+, those categories are filled with a lot of ex and current pro/1/2 riders.

Most races around here are crits - multiple laps of a short (>1.5 mile) loop. time trials are also "fun" they remove the pack riding dynamics and replace it with a "how motivated are you to make yourself miserable" dynamic.

When you do race, get a good warm up before the start. There is no warm up during the race, guys are going all out from the gun.


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

36yrs old living in Westminster. Who wants to get the pleasure of dropping me first?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I think dfleck and Chain live up in that area.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

Yup, i'm in that area...

too bad i found this thread a few days too late. Saturday my club did a skills clinic as we've got a few new to racing. Wouldn't mind helping you out with info and getting you some to ride with. Now that it's sunny out late even an afterwork ride is easy to swing.

drop me a note
[email protected]

check out our club website
www.rockymountainroadclub.org


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Pwnt said:


> 36yrs old living in Westminster. Who wants to get the pleasure of dropping me first?


I have about 10 years on you and live in Broomfield. Never raced, but do some group rides out of Eschelon Spokes and Slopes during the summer. Mostly a bunch of old guys like me. We average 18mph for about 20 to 25 miles and have some fun. If you want to go get kicked, I hear that Lousiville cyclery's rides are pretty much a hammerfest. If you can hang with them, the racing would be in your future.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

*Koppenburg*



Pwnt said:


> 36yrs old living in Westminster. Who wants to get the pleasure of dropping me first?


Will be my first race in the area and of the season...looks pretty fun...if you consider excurciating pain to be fun...which I do.

I work a fairly odd schedule, but if the weather isn't too shiitey this weekend I might venture into a group ride. Feel free to PM me. Maybe we can pool resources and see what we come up with.

Could the weather get any better today? Too bad I promised the old lady I'd trail run with her today instead of riding...woe is me.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

Cervelo-er said:


> Will be my first race in the area and of the season...looks pretty fun...if you consider excurciating pain to be fun...which I do.
> 
> I work a fairly odd schedule, but if the weather isn't too shiitey this weekend I might venture into a group ride. Feel free to PM me. Maybe we can pool resources and see what we come up with.
> 
> Could the weather get any better today? Too bad I promised the old lady I'd trail run with her today instead of riding...woe is me.



love the Kopenburg
http://americancyc.web152.discountasp.net/Schedule/2008Flyers/KoppenFlyer08.pdf
behind the superior costco...

might not be the best 'intro to racing'
as the dirt is rough and tends to invite crashes for those not great bike handlers (or those adjacent)

expect killer sidewinds on the North bound section when you come up over the dirt climb.
expect (2) lines of choice up that hill with a trench in the middle.
expect to walk it CX style if you're not in the front.


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

dfleck said:


> love the Kopenburg
> http://americancyc.web152.discountasp.net/Schedule/2008Flyers/KoppenFlyer08.pdf
> behind the superior costco...
> 
> ...


I've heard its a little dicey...I have a pair of Schwalbe Blizzard training tires that are a tiny bit thicker coming (not just for the race, but for the shoulder season) that I'm hoping will do alright across the dirt. I really have no idea what to expect as far as the talent level goes in the CAT4, but WTF, got nothing to lose and the legs are feeling pretty good so far this year. I'm sure it'll be a hammerfest from the get-go starting out right onto the dirt...


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

just watch out for those RMRC cat 4's though - they're a shady bunch. 

I would recommend pre-riding the course for Koppenberg. 

If you want to try some fast group rides - MOB cycles on Sunday (they leave at 9am, regroup in Golden at 10am)

Denver spoke hour of power (470 and Wadsworth Saturday at 10am) is not bad too if you're prepared to drive.


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

Dfleck, I noticed there aren't any short, fat guys on your team. I see a potential opening. LOL

Thank you guys for all the advice. I really appreciate it.

Dfleck I will be in contact with you soon.


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

Well this was my second time riding with a group out in Parker (Lincoln & Havana). Group of 30-50 riders. I know it's gonna take a while to get up to speed but I starting to get a bit frustrated. The problem I'm having is I hang with em on the flats with no problem, its effortless infact, but the minute it starts to go up I get suck out the back like I am tied to a post. I have tried everything that "*I*" can think of to stay in the group, bigger gear, smaller gear, gain more momentum before the hill. Nothing seems to work. Even pushing to hard and passing my lactic threshold at one point, which should be fun tomorrow I'm sure. 

Can someone give me some idea on what I might be doing wrong. Or is this normal and I just need to pay my dues? Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

On the flats you can draft, so life is easier. Once you hit a hill you're mostly on your own and at the mercy of the stronger riders. Think about stages of The Tour - flat stages the peloton mostly stays together. Climbing stages, the group gets blown to bits. Our local hammerfest is completely mellow until we hit a nice steep hill and then all heck breaks loose.

Sadly, there's only one way to get better at climbing - you've got to climb, a lot. Find a nearby hill and do repeats up it. Try spinning up it, try mashing up it, try mixing it up figure out what works best for you.

Keep doing the group ride, keep getting dropped, everyone has been there. I spent a year getting shelled before surviving to the top of the hill. Make it a point to stay with the group a little longer each time. You'll get there.

One thing to try - see if you can move to the front of the group as you approach the hill. If you can stay near the group as people go past you may be able to latch on to the end of the train before it leaves the station at the top of the hill.


----------



## ProudDaddy (Apr 19, 2006)

Pwnt said:


> Well this was my second time riding with a group out in Parker (Lincoln & Havana). Group of 30-50 riders.


What group is this and when/where do they ride from. I live by Lincoln/Yosemite. Thanks. Regarding your frustration - heed Godot's advice - just practice climbing - and climbing more.


----------



## bikeguy0 (Sep 23, 2007)

ProudDaddy said:


> What group is this and when/where do they ride from. I live by Lincoln/Yosemite. Thanks. Regarding your frustration - heed Godot's advice - just practice climbing - and climbing more.


I would like to know this as well. I am at Iliff and Parker road and am looking to get some group riding experience. My first every bike race, Haystack Mtn TT is on Saturday. I need to get some group riding experience before I try a crit. I have road raced motorcycles so I am not too concerned at handling a bicycle at 100 mph less but still don't think it is a good idea to have my first group riding experience be a crit.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

I think you just need to pay your dues, as you said. Fast climbing is about strenght to weight ratio. The stronger you are and the less you weigh, the faster you'll climb. Bike weight isn't near as important as body weight. My recommendation would be to climb every chance you get. If I'm out for a ride, I always try to get some climbing in. I can only think of two of my "normal" rides that don't include climbing, one is my commute downtown from HR. I use the flat rides for interval and speed training.


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

ProudDaddy said:


> What group is this and when/where do they ride from. I live by Lincoln/Yosemite. Thanks. Regarding your frustration - heed Godot's advice - just practice climbing - and climbing more.



*Meridan Office Park - I-25 to Lincoln (south of Park Meadows Mall). Lincoln east to Havana. Havana north into Meridan office complex. Park at anyone one of the office buildings. Rides are on Tuesdays and Thursdays starting at 6pm and go for an hour or so. It is a 2 to 2 and 1/2 mile loop.* 
_Would suggest showing up a little early to warm up._

As far as the hill climbing. It's seems that is all I do! Flagstaff Mtn and I are the best of friends. Lookout Mtn is a close second. I am doing hill intervals as well. I like to ride up in Boulder because all have to do to find a hill there is turn towards the mountains and you'll find one to go blistering up.

The weight thing maybe the problem. I am 5'9" and weigh in at 205 lbs. But I thought my strength would make up for that. Guessing that's not the case though. 

I suppose I will just keep going and trying to hang. I was just really hoping you guys had a magic fix like frame color or a bar tape color change.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

It's all about the bottle cages. CF cages you'll float up climbs, anything else you're doomed.

At 205 you're not a small guy, and there comes a point in the hills where the big guys just don't have a chance (I have a lot of personal experience with this). There's a point (I think it's around 155 or 160lbs) where body mass goes up faster than power from the additional muscle, and you're doomed on the power to weight ratio front.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

godot said:


> It's all about the bottle cages. CF cages you'll float up climbs, anything else you're doomed.
> 
> At 205 you're not a small guy, and there comes a point in the hills where the big guys just don't have a chance (I have a lot of personal experience with this). There's a point (I think it's around 155 or 160lbs) where body mass goes up faster than power from the additional muscle, and you're doomed on the power to weight ratio front.


Well aren't you just a ray of sunshine  .

I'm not much of a climber either, but over the last 10 years I've gone from really sucking and wanting to die on climbs, to having some fun with the shorter climbs. I'm able to hang with the group that I ride with on Monday nights (even most of the skinny and old guys) on the climbs. I still suck on the climbs up Left Hand Canyon, but do a lot better than I used to. You will get better with practice and training. The only way to do it is to get out there and do it.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Pwnt said:


> I suppose I will just keep going and trying to hang. I was just really hoping you guys had a magic fix like frame color or a bar tape color change.


Flames on anything adds speed. Socks, jersey, shorts, bike, etc. It doesn't matter. Flames = Fast.


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> Flames on anything adds speed. Socks, jersey, shorts, bike, etc. It doesn't matter. Flames = Fast.


Hmmm???? < ponders >:idea:


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

Chain said:


> Well aren't you just a ray of sunshine  .
> 
> I'm not much of a climber either, but over the last 10 years I've gone from really sucking and wanting to die on climbs, to having some fun with the shorter climbs. I'm able to hang with the group that I ride with on *Monday nights* (even most of the skinny and old guys) on the climbs. I still suck on the climbs up Left Hand Canyon, but do a lot better than I used to. You will get better with practice and training. The only way to do it is to get out there and do it.


Where are you riding at monday nights? Is there room for a bowling ball on a bike?


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Pwnt said:


> Where are you riding at monday nights? Is there room for a bowling ball on a bike?


The rides are out of Echelon spokes and slopes over in Lafayette. Basically Hwy 287 (wadsworth) and Baseline. There is definitely room for a bowling ball on a bike. Rides start at 5:30 at the shop. I just called and they started the Monday rides this last Monday. Weather permitting, I'll be there next Monday.

http://www.echelonspokesandslopes.com
297 N. Highway 287 #110 Lafayette, CO 80026 
 (p)(303)604-1825 

I'm also going to try and get in a 40-50 mile ride this weekend some time. PM me if you want to come up to Broomfield and go for a spin.​​


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Chain said:


> Well aren't you just a ray of sunshine  .


Sorry for being overly negative.  I really didn't intend it to come off that way.

I too have worked on my climbing for years, and have improved a lot, but have also come to realize there are certain people that I just have no chance of keeping up with on a hill. And by "certain people" I mean just about any serious cyclist under 150lbs.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

godot said:


> Sorry for being overly negative.  I really didn't intend it to come off that way.
> 
> I too have worked on my climbing for years, and have improved a lot, but have also come to realize there are certain people that I just have no chance of keeping up with on a hill. And by "certain people" I mean just about any serious cyclist under 150lbs.


No hard feelings from me at all. :thumbsup: I'm not built for climbing at all. At 5'10" and 177 (down from 190 thank you very much). I climb like a freaking brick compared to the Pablo's of the world. Could also be that I have about 20 years on him and that I'm old and started this cycling thing waaaaaaaaay too late to ever be competitive, but that's a different self-depricating thread. 

I have a riding friend that climbs like crap. And that's compared to me.  He's defeated before he even hits the bottom of the hill. Mentally he's already blown up before he starts. He watches his HR monitor and as soon as he gets to his "max" he just quits. Sucks. I started getting better at climbing when I started to enjoy the challenge. Yea, I still suck, but I don't hate it and I don't quit. Guess what I'm trying to say is that a lot of climbing is attitude and if you've quit before you start, you'll never get better. (I also suck at putting a cohesive thought together  )

Gotta get back to work.


----------



## fosbibr (Aug 29, 2005)

Bulldozer said:


> Flames on anything adds speed. Socks, jersey, shorts, bike, etc. It doesn't matter. Flames = Fast.


I agree - I have flames inked on my ankles.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Chain said:


> At 5'10" and 177 (down from 190 thank you very much). I climb like a freaking brick compared to the Pablo's of the world.


You've only got 7 pounds on me.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Pablo said:


> You've only got 7 pounds on me.


Okay..:cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: 

Can I play the age card then?  If that won't work I'll have to go with old injuries for an excuse. Knee surgery and the like, (but the fixed one feels better than the untouched one) You are working on the spouse part, so I won't play that one. Planning a wedding is a lot more effort than being married. Kids... or kid in my situation.... they take a lot away from training time... Yea, that excuse is next in line.


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

a good option I haven't seen mentioned in this thread is to try a Pseudo Meade during the week. They start up during late May (see www.americancycling.org) and are a great way to dip a toe in the "crit" water, The fields are smaller than the weekend races and a lot less aggressive. Also if you get dropped, you are allowed to jump back in next lap as long as you dont compete in the final sprint. You will still get a good idea on the pace you'll need to hold in a crit. The races are held on the CSP track on South Mesa in Golden, with wide corners and good surface. They alternate direction of the track each week so that keeps it interesting.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Chain said:


> Okay..:cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:
> 
> Can I play the age card then?  If that won't work I'll have to go with old injuries for an excuse. Knee surgery and the like, (but the fixed one feels better than the untouched one) You are working on the spouse part, so I won't play that one. Planning a wedding is a lot more effort than being married. Kids... or kid in my situation.... they take a lot away from training time... Yea, that excuse is next in line.


There's always someone faster. No excuses needed, man. I'm 28 and ride 10+ hours a week. Plus, I'm only "of counsel" on the wedding planning front. I'll pretty much only get slower from here on out. :thumbsup: Not to sound corny, but I find it inspiring that anyone rides at all.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Chain - I'm with you on the knee front. I've had one knee scoped and it's great. I've been trying for years to convince the doc to do the other one as it's not so good. Shoulder surgery.... I'd let my arm fall off before doing that again.

I'd forgotten about Mead/PsuedoMead. Really is a good place to start. Just don't contest sprints if you've been dropped. Or if you're an old "friend" of mine, don't short cut right in front of the field and cause a huge pile up (that happened on the old course)


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Pablo said:


> There's always someone faster. No excuses needed, man. I'm 28 and ride 10+ hours a week. Plus, I'm only "of counsel" on the wedding planning front. I'll pretty much only get slower from here on out. :thumbsup: Not to sound corny, but I find it inspiring that anyone rides at all.


Hey, maybe when you are my age, you'll be as slow as me ! Actually I almost have a couple decades on you from the age perspective and really didn't start riding until I was in my mid 30's. I do okay for an old fart. Not even close to MB1, but we do what we can do, and I'm good with that.

Summer is here and the fixie is built up. Now that the sun is up at 6am, I will start doing my commute a couple times a week which will help. I also started my group ride on Monday nights last night which will add a bit more fitness.

I'll still get blown off the back on the ride Memorial Day, but I'm sure it will be a fun ride anyway. 

Have fun with the wedding plans. When "we" were planning our wedding my wife was driving me nuts with questions. At some point we figured out it was driving me crazy and agreed that she could ask one question a day about any friggin detail she wanted. Other than that she had free reign to do whatever she wanted. It all turned out well and we both had fun with it.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

godot said:


> Chain - I'm with you on the knee front. I've had one knee scoped and it's great. I've been trying for years to convince the doc to do the other one as it's not so good. Shoulder surgery.... I'd let my arm fall off before doing that again.
> 
> I'd forgotten about Mead/PsuedoMead. Really is a good place to start. Just don't contest sprints if you've been dropped. Or if you're an old "friend" of mine, don't short cut right in front of the field and cause a huge pile up (that happened on the old course)


I had my shoulder done a few years before getting the knee done. I messed it up playing HS football. It took years before it was bad enough for surgery - and for the surgery techniques to get to where they could diagnose and do something about it. Torn rotator cuff, a bone spur and a bunch of junk floating around in there. I literally couldn't raise my arm above my head or roll over at night without really bad pain. If I didn't get it done before my daughter was born, I wouldn't have been able to pick her up and carry her for any distance. It was scoped and after a few weeks of rehab it was much better. I still dont' have full motion with it, but enough to where I'm the only one that notices. It's been fantastic.

I think I'll pass on the crit stuff at this point in life. With the inevitable crash, I take too long to heal at this point in life. Think I'll stick with doing the RBR rides and the Copper Triangle for my yearly challenges. Maybe when the velodrome is built in Broomfield and/or Erie, I'll give that a try just because I've always wanted to.

I've also wanted to try the luge for a long while. Told my wife that would be a great 50th birthday gift. We were up at Park City a few years back and they do a fantasy camp where you get to do the 1 mile run at the end. That would be a blast.


----------



## j-dawg (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey Chain, 

I'll keep you company at the back on Memorial Day. I got dropped like a bad habit this weekend by godot and Pablo. Good guys, both of them, but faster than me!!


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

j-dawg said:


> Hey Chain,
> 
> I'll keep you company at the back on Memorial Day. I got dropped like a bad habit this weekend by godot and Pablo. Good guys, both of them, but faster than me!!


Sounds like a good plan :thumbsup:


----------



## bikeguy0 (Sep 23, 2007)

Pwnt said:


> *Meridan Office Park - I-25 to Lincoln (south of Park Meadows Mall). Lincoln east to Havana. Havana north into Meridan office complex. Park at anyone one of the office buildings. Rides are on Tuesdays and Thursdays starting at 6pm and go for an hour or so. It is a 2 to 2 and 1/2 mile loop.*
> _Would suggest showing up a little early to warm up._


That is freaking crazy. I drove up and couldn't believe there was that many people out riding together. That is very cool. I just warmed up and did my own workout as I was doing some sprints and didn't want to be the jacka$$ sprinting off the front and then coming back into the group. Very cool to see that many people out there though.


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

Cool Bikeguy. Glad I could get you in on it. I missed last night but plan on being out there thursday. Hope to see you out there!


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

bikeguy0 said:


> That is freaking crazy. I drove up and couldn't believe there was that many people out riding together. That is very cool. I just warmed up and did my own workout as I was doing some sprints and didn't want to be the jacka$$ sprinting off the front and then coming back into the group. Very cool to see that many people out there though.


meridian has been long known around as a cluster #$%^ mid week practice race. Guys blowing through stop signs with traffic (its a lot less so as most have headed home from work). I've heard it's a bit more physical then most crits are.

hit up the mid week series at CSP track. 
and don't be affraid to dive into a local crit. That's why there is a cat 4, learning.

in the last 100 races i've done i'm yet to fall in a crit (knock on wood) Gotten run off the road in a RR. Got T-boned in another RR (long story) and got stuck behind a few wrecks in RRs and Crits. Fallen many times in CX though! 
Don't avoid crits because rumor of them being a crash fest. You're far more likely to hit pavement at Merdian.


----------



## bikeguy0 (Sep 23, 2007)

fleck said:


> hit up the mid week series at CSP track.
> and don't be affraid to dive into a local crit. That's why there is a cat 4, learning.


Where exactly is this, and forgive me, what does CSP stand for?


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Colorado State Patrol
http://americancyc.web152.discountasp.net/Schedule/2008Flyers/CSPflyer.pdf


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

Update: I still suck


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Pwnt said:


> Update: I still suck


Gonna provide any details or do we get to make up our own?


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

I've been doing the Meridian Park practice crit every tuesday, thursday. I can't even make a lap with them without getting dropped. It's always in the same place, we drop down a long, gradual hill....then cruise for a bit. From there, there is a hill, then a small flat (kind of), then another baby hill. By the time I get to the baby hill I am blown up. Everyone leaves me, I'm out in the wind, no chance of catching up.

Hence the "I suck". 

But it's fun, and I'll be there on thursday......sucking!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Pwnt said:


> I've been doing the Meridian Park practice crit every tuesday, thursday. I can't even make a lap with them without getting dropped. It's always in the same place, we drop down a long, gradual hill....then cruise for a bit. From there, there is a hill, then a small flat (kind of), then another baby hill. By the time I get to the baby hill I am blown up. Everyone leaves me, I'm out in the wind, no chance of catching up.
> 
> Hence the "I suck".
> 
> But it's fun, and I'll be there on thursday......sucking!


Maybe you need some crit workouts. Do a search.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

go try the crit on sunday up NE of boulder.
it isn't part of the BAR/BAT series so it will have a little smaller field
plus most will be doing Deer Trail on saturday.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Pwnt said:


> I've been doing the Meridian Park practice crit every tuesday, thursday. I can't even make a lap with them without getting dropped. It's always in the same place, we drop down a long, gradual hill....then cruise for a bit. From there, there is a hill, then a small flat (kind of), then another baby hill. By the time I get to the baby hill I am blown up. Everyone leaves me, I'm out in the wind, no chance of catching up.
> 
> Hence the "I suck".
> 
> But it's fun, and I'll be there on thursday......sucking!


I work down in the Tech center, but never have tried teh Merdian Park practice. Might have to give that a try.


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

Going to the Colo. Springs Velodrome on sunday with my daughter. Her team is learning about tracking racing. I'm excited to go cause I get to learn about track racing as well.


----------

